# Built in Wardrobes



## Protoclown (28 Jul 2011)

I have been asked by a friend to design and build some wardrobes for one of their childs bedroom. Measuring up and photos have all been done and i am at the finishing stages of my desgin.
Please see the attached pictures (excuse the quality of the jpegs)

I have designed it around using 15mm Conti board for the carcus, and then possibly something like laminated pine boards for the doors which i will route a design into. The doors will be white washed and have a mirror face on them.

Are the materials i am thinking of using good enough for the job?
Should i possibly use thicker conti board?
Perhaps there is a better alternative that i don't know about?
Should i create a stud partition instead?

If you have read my previous post entitled 'Motivation' you may think that this is a little bit much for my capabilities. If so please just say. I am all for testing myself but one thing i don't want to do is stress myself out doing this job for a friend. I have already told them that worst case scenario is that i wont be able to do it but at least they will have a detailed design to instruct someone for the job.

Any help, advice greatfully received.
Thanks


----------



## MickCheese (9 Aug 2011)

How much is that likely to cost in Conti-Board?

Mick


----------



## Protoclown (9 Aug 2011)

£175 - 250


----------



## MickCheese (9 Aug 2011)

I quite like the design it's the conti-board I have a problem with. Too Ikea for me.

May as well stay with what is already there.

Mick


----------



## Protoclown (9 Aug 2011)

I think your right Mick,
Any who i have told them im not talented enough to do the job yet so they are currently getting quotes.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jasonB (10 Aug 2011)

Although I would use 18mm MFC, Conti board would be fine for the carcases and shorter shelves, the only thing I would not use it for is the long shelves though a bit of pine across the front would help stiffen them up. I have not seen your other thread but the advantage of Conti for someone starting out is it comes cut to suitable widths and is lipped on the long edges.

One problem with your design is that the door with the slanting top will need hinging on the other side, as drawn it will hit the sloping ceiling.

J


----------



## Toolie (17 Aug 2011)

I have made a few wardrobes to fit in alcoves before using mdf which has always been fine. If you can decide on your exact measurements you can pay a visit to a Wickes or B&Q or a proper timber merchant. They normally have large wall mounted circular saws on which they can cut all of your pieces out. I also found when painting them a mini gloss roller gives a nice smooth finish, a good few coats are necessary though.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (17 Aug 2011)

Yes that door will hit the ceiling as spoken about. One trick I use here to keep that two door look, is to have it bi-fold away from the ceiling


----------



## Protoclown (17 Aug 2011)

Top Tips Hudson and Toolie,
I especially like the bi-fold door idea


----------

